# Hens-and-Chicks Flowering?



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Anybody ever see hens-and-chicks flower? I have grown them for decades really and never saw it happen. My flower bow against my deck has a three tier raised bed where I let them flourish and one of them near the corner sprouted this plume that looks like a backbone that sticks up about 15". Then on the top it sprouted about a 100 daisey looking blooms. 

Funny thing is my flowers don't attract many bee's, etc. but these flowers pulled in honey bees that really seem to appreciate them.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mine is doing it right now. Funny enough, I had never seen it until this year either.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Seen them flower all the time. You guys must have "late bloomers".


----------

